# President Reagan's challenge to his atheist father-in-law



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 14, 2018)

A letter of Ronald Reagan's has recently been discovered in which he pleads with his unbelieving father-in-law to turn to Christ. 

https://reformedperspective.ca/reagans-challenge-to-his-dying-atheist-father-in-law/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Von (Nov 15, 2018)

Quotation from the end of the letter:
"_We have been promised that all we have to do is ask God in Jesus name to help when we have done all we can — when we’ve come to the end of our strength and abilities and we’ll have that help. We only have to trust and have faith in his infinite goodness and mercy_."
As I read this, I couldn't help but think of so many times I've shared the gospel and just fallen short of what I actually wanted to say.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 15, 2018)

You may access a digitised version of the original letter in President Reagan's handwriting here.


----------

